# My sister is currently fostering a kitten!



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe. I just got a call from my sister today and she is currently fostering a kitten. Her name is Layla.  The kitten is so cute, but she's only keeping her for a week. She asked me if I wanted to keep her. I said no unfortunately because we can't afford anther one now( not yet anyway) and I don't think Misa will tolerate kittens. If no one claims her by a week she might take it to a shelter hopefully not a high kill shelter)

She has a picture of her though.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

What? No pics? That is just mean


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Here she is. =D


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

My sister took her in because her previous owner was allergic( I don't understand why would you keep a cat and you know you are allergic) and the dogs didn't really like her. So she volunteered to take her until Monday. She's so cute and I can't keep her. She's currently 3 months old and is a healthy kitty.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow she is beautiful, looks like sweety too.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She is so cute.  How could anyone not want to keep this cute kitten.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Another picture of the cutie pie! XD


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

She is sooo adorable!!
Her colours are beautiful!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha I know I could just look at her all day. lol Now My twin sister wants to meet her before she goes to the shelter.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> lol Now My twin sister wants to meet her before she goes to the shelter.


Haha, I'm sure she does! I know I would


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I met Layla today and she is so mello for a kitten! >< Has anyone had kittens that were mello?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

If you all have been reading this. Layla is finally going to go to a new home! She's going home with one of my friends Sunday.  Yay!! I always wanted her to go home with her. Adriana already has another cat so I think Layla will be a good companion for her. lol The other person didn't seem to want her much.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That's fantastic konstargirl!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> If you all have been reading this. Layla is finally going to go to a new home! She's going home with one of my friends Sunday.  Yay!! I always wanted her to go home with her. Adriana already has another cat so I think Layla will be a good companion for her. lol The other person didn't seem to want her much.


Yayyyy :smiles I'm glad she found a home, keep us posted on how she's doing


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm glad she found a home, and one where you can visit her, since it's a friend.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah. I show a video of the kitten to my friend and she was so excited! She said," I can't wait to meet her." I don't know if she will change her name though. I told her that we want to her updates to see how she's doing and how is her young daughter treating her because her daughter is like 1-2 years old.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

How exciting she has a home...good on you for helping find it


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah. Haha The boys kept going by the door yesterday, especially Vinnie. He ran in the room yesterday where Layla was and he was about to chase her. What about if she ends up bing bigger than him. lol Here's them checking up by the door where Layla was. Layla was doing the same thing.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL too funny.


----------



## SunKissedToes (Jul 4, 2011)

What a sweet kitty! I love her big ears, haha. So cute!

If someone is allergic to a certain animal and decides to get one anyway, they should deal with the symptoms - the owner has made a commitment, in my opinion. 

I'm actually allergic to cats as well, but I would never, ever give my Krystal away. I got her as a kitten though, and I'm used to her dander, so my allergies to her aren't severe. But I'd rather have the occasional itchy eyes and hives than give Krystal up!

I'm so happy she found a home!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH I'm happy too. lol MY sister was like,"Everyone wants a calico."

Are calicos always this hyper?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> OH I'm happy too. lol MY sister was like,"Everyone wants a calico."
> 
> Are calicos always this hyper?


Calicos like Torties and Torbies have that Party Girl attitude.
When Riley the old office cat passed away we got Barbara the owner of the company a new office cat.
Matty was a Dilute Calico and sweet as could be as a kitten, but when she grew up she was kind of ornery, and that's putting it mildly.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> I met Layla today and she is so mello for a kitten!





konstargirl said:


> Are calicos always this hyper?


Not trying to be mean here, but huh?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^I was talking about in general. This one was mellow.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Adorable photo! Can't wait to hear updates from you!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Sure will. Nothing yet about Layla nor the new owner. Hopefully tomorrow will be something.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I just got a facebook message from my friend and she said that she's doing fine and loves all of the attention she is getting at the household.  I'm surprise se didn't tell anyone on her facebook yet that she has a cat now.


----------

